# DS #1745: Geometry Wars: Galaxies (USA)



## shaunj66 (Nov 28, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2546^^


----------



## Jax (Nov 28, 2007)

Yay finally!

Gonna play now!


----------



## Osaka (Nov 28, 2007)

I always hear about this game, but I have no idea what its like... is it a math game?


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> I always hear about this game, but I have no idea what its like... is it a math game?


No its more like Robotron. Very old school, I loved he 360 game.


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> Yay finally!
> 
> Gonna play now!



Too bad I'm at work.
Never played the original arcade one so answer me one thing,  the gameplay is like Asteroids right?


----------



## Mars (Nov 28, 2007)

YES! Been waiting for this all day! I loved Grid Wars, hopefully this'll be just as fun.


----------



## Mieki (Nov 28, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG...WEEE DOWNLOADING NAO!!!111OneOneOne


----------



## FrEEz902 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hmm... is it still gonna be good if i don't play it w/ the wii version?


----------



## cubin' (Nov 28, 2007)

yay! 

I bet it'll be a good game. Geowars the homebrew game worked well on the DS


----------



## Osaka (Nov 28, 2007)

this is the wrong number, this should be 1745. 1744 is Master of Illusion


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 28, 2007)

AWESOME
gunna go look for it now


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm excited to get my hands on it!


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(FrEEz902 @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> Hmm... is it still gonna be good if i don't play it w/ the wii version?


Erm yeah of course! The only link up to unlock another Galaxy.


----------



## ludosan (Nov 28, 2007)

how does it work for the communication with the wii?


----------



## Mars (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm playing it on my R4. So far, it looks pretty good. I like the control scheme. It plays a lot like GeoWars.


----------



## FrEEz902 (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FrEEz902 @ Nov 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... is it still gonna be good if i don't play it w/ the wii version?
> ...



I see, i.e. another stage.

Thanks ^^


----------



## mikagami (Nov 28, 2007)

Good game.  I prefer the Wii version though.


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 28, 2007)

YES!


----------



## Jax (Nov 28, 2007)

There's a freeware PC clone of Geometry Wars called Echoes.

It's very good!


----------



## NormenKD (Nov 28, 2007)

SUPER LEET!!!!!!!!!!!!! xDDD
omg, have to play it now...
Oh noez, cant find it xDDDDD

Edit: ok, found it, BUT on some sites it is listet as rom 1745 oO


----------



## NeoWoeN (Nov 28, 2007)

Yay!

A very good game.


----------



## GameDragon (Nov 28, 2007)

*gasp*

Finally!
I guess I have something to keep me over till New Years now


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 28, 2007)

After just playing I can say that this game needs a little getting used to. At first the graphics appear very homebrew like, but once you see tons of enemies on the screen you start to like the graphics. The controls are much easier than the 360 version, and I can do better with them. They have a few new songs that sound pretty cool, and isn't just the same song repeating like in the 360 game. It's a good game kiddies.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 28, 2007)

found it and im d/ling rite now
10 more mins!!!
usually my connection is a lot faster but thats what you get when youre using a community line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



damn this old building, i cant get internet because the building doesnt support it so i have to use a community line...
1mbps shared with 7 other people


----------



## Rulza (Nov 28, 2007)

Very nice game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's exactly like the Wii version, only uglier.


----------



## Kamakazie (Nov 28, 2007)

NICE.  I


----------



## MAD_BOY (Nov 28, 2007)

man, i'm loving this game
i wonder for how long i'll be first on the leaderboards for retro evolved :x


----------



## ludosan (Nov 28, 2007)

did someone tried the connection with the wii?


----------



## Sykoex (Nov 28, 2007)

w00t! I have the Wi-Fi #1 high score! It'll probably just last a few seconds until more people connect though.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 28, 2007)

Just as I thought.....no warping background makes for a somewhat less exciting game.  But it does seem easier that way and is still a great game.

I like how you can use either the stylus OR the buttons to fire.  I prefer the buttons myself, it's just easier for me that way.  

It has already earned a permanent spot on my R4.  Hand cramps and sore thumbs are sure to be the new order of the day with this one.

It kind of surprised me that the ROM is 64megs (51.2megs trimmed) when you consider there is no actual textures in the game. I figured it would be 32megs or less.

I deem this a "happy game" for sure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





.......


----------



## Cjuub (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(ludosan @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> did someone tried the connection with the wii?



Yes, I just did. Worked fine using R4.


----------



## svenk91 (Nov 28, 2007)

any post the filename please


----------



## Cjuub (Nov 28, 2007)

xpa-gwgu


----------



## funem (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> There's a freeware PC clone of Geometry Wars called Echoes.
> 
> It's very good!



Even better you can get Geometary wars on the PC anyway. It is supposed to only run on vista, but its been hacked to work on XP ( which I play it on ) and I can use my Xbox360 controller on my PC to play it.... hang on I have geometary wars on the XBOX, the PC and now the DS, does that mean I have a Geometary Set now


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(funem @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > There's a freeware PC clone of Geometry Wars called Echoes.
> ...



You need a compass ... preferably a golden one.


----------



## Gayle (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Mieki @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG...WEEE DOWNLOADING NAO!!!111OneOneOne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I see a...*






*They sure are shameless these days.*


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 28, 2007)

Gamespot didnt do a good review, they say there is no single cart multiplayer, yet my friend and i just played using my cart and we played co-op.

The other options were survivalish mode and vs.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FrEEz902 @ Nov 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... is it still gonna be good if i don't play it w/ the wii version?
> ...



Is there some way to get the extra Galaxy if you don't have a Wii?


----------



## Slash Beast (Nov 28, 2007)

plz someone tell me where I can download the rom, I've been looking all over for it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Slash Beast @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> plz someone tell me where I can download the rom, I've been looking all over for it. Thanks in advance.


Enjoy ur ban......


----------



## Movi (Nov 28, 2007)

Ok, this game rocks, and is probably the best thing to come out for a long time now (i don't see anything to look forward to in the next few weeks). 

*in_yahtzee_voice* GW is great and whoever doesn't think is is made of stupid!

Also, im 4th in the leaderboards for Retro Evolved ! (yay!)

If you can, get this.


----------



## funem (Nov 28, 2007)

OK I have just given it the once ( or twice or thrice damn I cant put this down ) over. If you want to compare this to the Xbox 360 version, which you should be able to do as its not a graphics hungry game its all about playability then this is my verdict. The game captures all the essence of the 360 version but has been simplified down a bit and is not so tough. If you play the retro evolved version on the 360 and on the DS you will find that the enemies are slower on the DS and you can stay stationary for quite a while, something which you just cant do on the 360 version. also when I first played it on the 360 it was quite hard to get over 100,000 on your first few goes, this one is a doddle.  I like that in retro evolved they kept the music, nice touch. but I miss the undulating grid in the background, that was a nice effect on the 360.

As far as a portable version goes its ace, I tried this on a DS phat and a DS lite and I have to say it plays better on a DS phat as it seems to handle the diagonal movement much better. Considering the screen res I think they have done a damn good conversion. This is a keeper. I loved Robotron 2048 ( Eugene Jarvis is a gaming god ), loved this on the 360 and from what I have played so far, I'm loving this on the DS. This could have turned out bad, real bad but IT DIDNT.......

OK  nuff said go play............. enjoy


----------



## Masked (Nov 28, 2007)

Works fine on SCSD... without trim. Anyone out there able to trim off that 12 mb?


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(funem @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> OK I have just given it the once ( or twice or thrice damn I cant put this down ) over. If you want to compare this to the Xbox 360 version, which you should be able to do as its not a graphics hungry game its all about playability then this is my verdict. The game captures all the essence of the 360 version but has been simplified down a bit and is not so tough. If you play the retro evolved version on the 360 and on the DS you will find that the enemies are slower on the DS and you can stay stationary for quite a while, something which you just cant do on the 360 version. also when I first played it on the 360 it was quite hard to get over 100,000 on your first few goes, this one is a doddle.Â I like that in retro evolved they kept the music, nice touch. but I miss the undulating grid in the background, that was a nice effect on the 360.
> 
> As far as a portable version goes its ace, I tried this on a DS phat and a DS lite and I have to say it plays better on a DS phat as it seems to handle the diagonal movement much better. Considering the screen res I think they have done a damn good conversion. This is a keeper. I loved Robotron 2048 ( Eugene Jarvis is a gaming god ), loved this on the 360 and from what I have played so far, I'm loving this on the DS. This could have turned out bad, real bad but IT DIDNT.......
> 
> OKÂ nuff said go play............. enjoyÂ




You need to try the Wii version, it is the perfect version of this game. 

It's nice to have the DS version for some gaming on the go, and at home the big brother of it on Wii


----------



## funem (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(SomeGuyGG @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(funem @ Nov 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > OK I have just given it the once ( or twice or thrice damn I cant put this down ) over. If you want to compare this to the Xbox 360 version, which you should be able to do as its not a graphics hungry game its all about playability then this is my verdict. The game captures all the essence of the 360 version but has been simplified down a bit and is not so tough. If you play the retro evolved version on the 360 and on the DS you will find that the enemies are slower on the DS and you can stay stationary for quite a while, something which you just cant do on the 360 version. also when I first played it on the 360 it was quite hard to get over 100,000 on your first few goes, this one is a doddle.  I like that in retro evolved they kept the music, nice touch. but I miss the undulating grid in the background, that was a nice effect on the 360.
> ...



Dont need the bigger brother got the Daddy on the xbox360 love retro evolved, galaxies is just the topping to the yummy game


----------



## Tanas (Nov 28, 2007)

I wasn't expecting Wii DS  connectivity on the R4 to work


----------



## DaDAM (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Masked @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> Works fine on SCSD... without trim. Anyone out there able to trim off that 12 mb?


yea it works with trimmed rom. great game so far


----------



## Karmatic (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> It has already earned a permanent spot on my R4.



Same here - I love how other people besides me judge games that way! lol


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Nov 29, 2007)

Not working on my EZFlash IV Lite or my wife's DS-X

Top screen is garbled for both.  I tried Arm7 fix for luck, but that didn't work :-(

I guess I'll stick to the Wii version... for now


----------



## ludosan (Nov 29, 2007)

ok so no one tried to connect the ds version with the wii?(3rd time)...


----------



## crukid (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(ludosan @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> ok so no one tried to connect the ds version with the wii?(3rd time)...



I connected to the Wii version using my Passcard 3 and G6 Lite -- both games said I had unlocked the "Lambda" system.


----------



## gweedyj (Nov 29, 2007)

how much does the wii one cost?


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 29, 2007)

IM RANK 7 in the WORLD!


----------



## Nero (Nov 29, 2007)

Amazing... I forgot all about this release.

Can't wait to play it.

Odd... People say this game works with Wii-DS Connectivity on the R4. I guess they just need to fix PBR.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 29, 2007)

What do you do in this game anyways?

... whatever, after reading 4 pages of nonstop OMGDOWNLOADHURRYHURRY I'll get it


----------



## cubin' (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, really good version of geometry wars. There's a little bit of slowdown when lots of enemies are on screen but it's actually useful and doesn't ruin the gameplay.

Online scoreboards are great for games like this, not looking forward to the action replay cheaters though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The bits they added over retro evolved makes this worth playing.


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 29, 2007)

well, time to play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: wow that was strange. It does seem old school, but I don't usually play old school so that caught me off guard... but it was fun!


----------



## adgloride (Nov 29, 2007)

Great game, been playing it for the last 2 hours.  Can't be bothered to set my ds dongle up but I got over 20 million.  When too many characters are on the screen you get slow down, it does help to shoot all the enemys though


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 29, 2007)

Gamespot and People at Gamefaq says there is no single cart multiplayer
Well i proved there is and i posted the steps on gamefaqs

Steps:
1.Gameshare under connectivity
2.after upload is complete go to multiplayer
3.either host or join a game
4.select game type
5.ENJOY SINGLE CART MULTIPLAYER!


----------



## Akoji (Nov 29, 2007)

Well I just did 93millons points on the Claeis planet (first galaxy XD) ranked first hahaha.

if you look at the ranking, im MAx.


----------



## mkoo (Nov 29, 2007)

I was excited about "Nintendo WFC" logo for a sec. It's for high score only. (Is it?)
Played 10 mins and I'm on 25th place


----------



## Jeda (Nov 29, 2007)

I wonder if those slowdowns happen on the real card as well?!?


----------



## duckjuice (Nov 29, 2007)

I have the latest kernel (1.08) for my R4, but I get an "error loading data" message when I try to play Geometry Wars. Any tips?


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Nov 29, 2007)

A tip is if you have your thumb pad from the DS Phat, it's a heck of a lot easier than using the stylus imo.


----------



## Akoji (Nov 29, 2007)

Hmmm... I should try that, maybe I could beat my 93 millon high score 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (beat that pffff!)


----------



## Rayder (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(duckjuice @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> I have the latest kernel (1.08) for my R4, but I get an "error loading data" message when I try to play Geometry Wars. Any tips?



Err...the latest firmware for the R4 is 1.12. You might want to check this link:

http://www.r4ds.com/soft/18-en.htm


----------



## duckjuice (Nov 29, 2007)

Huh. Serves me right for just looking at the home page and not going to the downloads section. Thanks.


----------



## Gamefrk (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(gigermunit @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> Gamespot and People at Gamefaq says there is no single cart multiplayer
> Well i proved there is and i posted the steps on gamefaqs
> 
> Steps:
> ...



Thank you gigermunit, I was horribly disappointed when I read that on gamespot.


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamefrk @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(gigermunit @ Nov 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gamespot and People at Gamefaq says there is no single cart multiplayer
> ...


Np


----------



## Movi (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(DarkRamza @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> Hmmm... I should try that, maybe I could beat my 93 millon high score
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juat wait till tommorow *evil grin*


----------



## kuni (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(duckjuice @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> I have the latest kernel (1.08) for my R4, but I get an "error loading data" message when I try to play Geometry Wars. Any tips?




You don't have the latest kernel.


----------



## Opium (Nov 29, 2007)

The DS version connects fine to the Wii version the unlock the last galaxy (using EZ-V).


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 29, 2007)

Used this game to premier my newly arrived R4, which I am praising. My DSX is at the point were it only boots about 25% of the time so I was really waiting for this thing. Beats the piss out of the DSX in my opinion. Anyways, moving onto the game...

It is EVERYTHING I was hoping for. This game is pure pick-up-and-play fun. If you like anything remotely arcade-ish, this is a must have. I know it will be on my microSD card for a very long time.


----------



## ASK (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Jeda @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> I wonder if those slowdowns happen on the real card as well?!?


Can anyone confirm if the retail cart is free from slowdowns? This is well worth buying


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, this is definitely one of those games. Kind of like the mindless fun of Tetris. I still don't know exactly what each little helper thing does, but I'm unlocking them anyway.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm also getting a tiny bit of lag here and there (using my CycloDS), but that's, I'm sure, normal for a game like this. I mean, damn, that's a lot of stuff going across the screen at once. 

Anyway, it's got a very aethetically pleasing visual style, but I sure hope there are some other musical themes, `cause that one theme is getting old quick.


----------



## Akoji (Nov 29, 2007)

Even with the slowdown the game is really playable, and I only got some in the first 3 games when I was beyond 50 millons points :S
But no I don't know if the orignal cart have slowdown, but it most, since none of my roms have slowdown on my G6.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

online leader board? I'm definitely getting this now.

edit: I just read on their forum that the highest score is "safe" from server reset because scores are "safely stored in the wii's memory unit". I suspect the same thing for DS. Let's hope they used at least some light form of encryption, but I'm sure they didn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://forums.vgames.com/thread.jspa?threadID=68063&tstart=0


----------



## Akoji (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah it really addicting, I always try to beat the higher score. Add tons of replay value, utill hackers goes on.


----------



## knocturnal (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> Yeah, really good version of geometry wars. There's a little bit of slowdown when lots of enemies are on screen but it's actually useful and doesn't ruin the gameplay.
> 
> Online scoreboards are great for games like this, not looking forward to the action replay cheaters though
> 
> ...



I'm dreading when the codes come out as well, AR codes should be a no no to games like this. 

I agree with those who say this is a permanent game on their cart


----------



## PanzerWF (Nov 29, 2007)

Old school fun on the new school DS xD

Too bad I won't have enough space, damn you FFXII!!


----------



## jesterscourt (Nov 29, 2007)

Seeing this game getting release makes me wish there was a Tempest 2000 homebrew out there...


----------



## knocturnal (Nov 29, 2007)

PanzerWF, what size cart do you own for one game to mess you over?


----------



## AmishSlayer (Nov 29, 2007)

EDIT: NM, didn't have the latest firmware.

EDIT2: Hmm, 1.08 didn't work, time to try the hacked 1.11

EDIT3: Arg, this game still won't work on my M3-DS-S.  I tried the 1.08 firmware and the hacked R4 1.11

It just goes to a black screen and sits there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any ideas?


----------



## Joey Ravn (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(AmishSlayer @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> EDIT: NM, didn't have the latest firmware.
> 
> EDIT2: Hmm, 1.08 didn't work, time to try the hacked 1.11
> 
> ...



I don't get why it doesn't work for you. I have the same setup and I'm running it perfectly fine. Have you tried another dump? Also, why did you try with the 'hacked' R4 1.11. Both firmwares are the *exact* same. If it doesn't work with one, it won't work with the other. At least not theoretically in %99.9 of the ROMs already released.


----------



## AmishSlayer (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Joey Ravn @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(AmishSlayer @ Nov 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: NM, didn't have the latest firmware.
> ...



I found the issue.  I deleted the .sav file that was made with the old firmware and it worked just fine.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 29, 2007)

this game is so frikkin awesome, and no slowdowns either
that was my main worry but the whole game runs smooth
i havent bothered much with galaxies, i keep playing the retro evolved


----------



## dasdef (Nov 29, 2007)

Does anyone have G6 settings?? I'm getting the loading game error


----------



## deathfisaro (Nov 29, 2007)

Quick review by me:
Love it:
Planet system: different map shape, enemies, and score required for medals. Makes it very replayable.
Drone system: a lot to choose from, each is quite unique. Also each has own level which upgrades its abilities.
Stylus firing: SOOO much better than analog stick. I'm sorry PC/360, this is too awesome.

Hate it:
Slowdown: DS CPU can't handle this many objects' AIs. Shooting them decreases number of objects which results in speed recovery, what a way to encourage shooting enemies


----------



## Railgun (Nov 29, 2007)

nice! grabbing it now


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 29, 2007)

Just the game I need! I've been kinda lazy lately, I've played Mario Party (because I have to for Tempcast) but other than that when I feel like playing a game its Tetris because I can't be bothered with anything else.

There is a little slowdown but its not too bad controls work well for me but I do get cramp and arm ache like with my D-pad/Stylus played games. This game made me wish the DS has two thumb sticks in the style of the one on the NGPC.

It should be better on the Wii WITH a classic controller.


----------



## Seicomart (Nov 29, 2007)

Strange, this worked fine on my R4 second revision with the latest kernal, and whose memory card was defragged recently on its first boot.

Second time round on the title screen all the music is now white noise and it crashes when trying to connect to wifi...Maybe theres some corrupt dumps floating around?


----------



## funem (Nov 29, 2007)

I have a DS Phat and a DS Lite, well actually the Phat is my sons, I have found the controls work better on the Phat as the pad is more accurate with diagonals. Anyone else with both tyes of DS found this to be the same ?


----------



## Glacius0 (Nov 29, 2007)

Anyone else liking the slowdown? I think it's awesome actually, and think it should be an intentional gameplay feature. In the heat of the battle when everything is going crazy the slowdown gives you just that little bit more edge to recover out of it.

Btw..I see geometry wars enemies when I close my eyes ~_~ I've been playing too much.


----------



## Relys (Nov 29, 2007)

Here's a fresh DS save file with the Wii extra content unlocked!

File: http://www.filefactory.com/file/daf71d/

Use this site to convert the save file to the adapter of your choice.

Link: http://www.shunyweb.info/index.php


----------



## HipN (Nov 29, 2007)

I AM #10!!!!

Awesome (on the first main level, after the practice ones).


----------



## Mars (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Relys @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> Here's a fresh DS save file with the Wii extra content unlocked!
> 
> File: http://www.filefactory.com/file/daf71d/
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch man!


This game is perhaps the most addicting game I've played for DS. It's simple yet fun! I wish the graph in the background 
would warp though.


----------



## exiva (Nov 30, 2007)

Do any of the current Slot-1 flash carts connect to the Wii? I'm looking to replace my DS-X now.


----------



## unr (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Glacius0 @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> Btw..I see geometry wars enemies when I close my eyes ~_~ I've been playing too much.
> 
> Same here. This game is too damn addicting.
> 
> ...


I think that cyclo cart can connect to Pokemon Battle Revolution. As far as I know that's the only game with decent WII-DS connectivity features.
Geometry wars connectivity works fine with R4.


----------



## exiva (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(unr69 @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> I think that cyclo cart can connect to Pokemon Battle Revolution. As far as I know that's the only game with decent WII-DS connectivity features.
> Geometry wars connectivity works fine with R4.



Thanks


----------



## Seicomart (Dec 1, 2007)

Relys  - thanks a lot for this, could you please let us know which format the original save is in? 

I'd like to bung it on a R4, do I need to convert it? Not sure which format to convert from that page if you catch my drift...

Hell gonna be buying this when it comes over here anyhow


----------



## Rayder (Dec 1, 2007)

This game was worth every second of the time I spent downloading it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT:



QUOTE(Relys @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> Here's a fresh DS save file with the Wii extra content unlocked!
> 
> File: http://www.filefactory.com/file/daf71d/
> 
> ...




DUDE!  You ROCK!  Thanks for the save file.  Sure, I have to play through all the planets again, but this game is so fun that it doesn't bother me in the least.

I was hoping for an AR code to unlock the Lambda planet since I don't have a Wii.  Now I don't have to worry about it.  WOOT!

For everyone who doesn't know, when Relys said it was a "fresh" save file, he wasn't lying.  It's like the first time you booted the game, but the Lambda galaxy is unlocked.  Coolness!


----------



## Relys (Dec 2, 2007)

It's a m3 lite save. You're welcome.


----------



## Seicomart (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know Relys!


----------



## wiithepeople (Dec 8, 2007)

How do you convert it? Do you convert the .dat into r4 sav or do you convert the .sav into r4 sav?


----------



## test84 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have two questions:

1- what is that number which is in front of Score in upper left corner? there is "Score", the score number and this number which goes high by getting those yellow triangles and doesnt go more than 150 and is followed by an X, what is that?

2- how my weapons change? there is a weapon that i love and is a rapid fast line of 2 lane ammo but i donno how/why my weapon changes, any suggestions?


----------



## mjn39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Have people got this working on a G6 Lite?  I get garbled graphics on the top screen.


----------



## test84 (Dec 9, 2007)

yes,  it works on G6 Lite, be sure u are on latest firmware and pc-program updates.



QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> I have two questions:
> 
> 1- what is that number which is in front of Score in upper left corner? there is "Score", the score number and this number which goes high by getting those yellow triangles and doesnt go more than 150 and is followed by an X, what is that?
> 
> 2- how my weapons change? there is a weapon that i love and is a rapid fast line of 2 lane ammo but i donno how/why my weapon changes, any suggestions?



does anyone knows my answers?


----------



## Rayder (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> yes,Â it works on G6 Lite, be sure u are on latest firmware and pc-program updates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1 - That is your score multiplier.  150X is the MAX it can go to.  It goes up by one for every Geom (little yellow diamonds that the enemies drop when shot) you collect.  When you get killed, it resets to 1X and you have to get it back to 150X to really achieve high scores.

2 - After collecting somewhere between 25-30 Geoms, you will go from the single stream of bullets to the spreadshot.  Once it reaches the spreadshot status, it is random as to whether it is the scatter spreadshot or the pulse spreadshot and may alternate every 25-30 Geoms.


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > yes,Â it works on G6 Lite, be sure u are on latest firmware and pc-program updates.
> ...



Actually, the gun changes every 10000 points but it changes randomly so sometimes you have the same gun and you dont notice it changed


----------



## test84 (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > yes,Â it works on G6 Lite, be sure u are on latest firmware and pc-program updates.
> ...




1) it doesnt multiply anything for me. since you have to die in order to finish a level (there is no goal to achieve and finish a level) and when you die, that multiplier goes zero.

2)but it goes back again to first simple shooting, why is that?


----------



## cubin' (Dec 12, 2007)

No. The multiplier multiplies the number of points you get.

Example. If you have 0x you will get 5 points for killing an enemy. If you have 10x you will get 50 points for killing the same enemy.


----------



## test84 (Dec 12, 2007)

thnx, w00t about weapon changes?


----------



## cubin' (Dec 12, 2007)

I think it's just random as far as I can tell


----------



## mixinluv2u (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Relys @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> Here's a fresh DS save file with the Wii extra content unlocked!
> 
> File: http://www.filefactory.com/file/daf71d/
> 
> ...


hey this save file seems to be dead.  can you please upload it again?


----------

